# Does your golden(s) watch television?



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

oh...can a mod edit it so you can pick more than one answer? i submited it too quickly.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Layla is watching "the notebook" with me right now!


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> Layla is watching "the notebook" with me right now!


What made me ask is that Monster is watching Robots with me right now, hehe. I think it's the bright colors and the squeaky noises. I can tell he's tired but he's keeping his eyes open.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama loves to watch tv.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Desi doesn't watch tv at all. Lucy only watches if there are dogs. She prefers other goldens - really! She can tell the difference! She will lay down in front of the tv and watch as long as there are dogs on the screen. It is really funny.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Fergus was watching Dogtown with me tonight. I had to change the channel because the rescued puppy mill dogs they were showing were scaring him with their crying.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

They watch TV all the time. Their favorite shows are Wild America, Minnesota Bound, and Tony Dean. A duck hunting video will keep them occupied for hours.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Most of them do when there is a weird noise but when Jesse was a pup he was chasing the bubbles on a Sesame St. show. I think I have the picture or video of in somewhere, it was really cute!

Here it is, kinda hard to see and it got a bit LOUD sorry about that:


http://youtube.com/watch?v=miwWwYJCVhE


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't let them watch TV... I screen what CDs they buy, too 

In all seriousness, my TV is old, and it's not physically possible for a dog to see images on that style of TV set. The noises rarely spark their interest, but sometimes I'll see them looking. We watch very little TV in this household, though.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Bo watches it at times. I watched 8 below a couple of weeks ago. He watched when the dogs first came on, then went to sleep. He woke up again when he heard the Golden Retriever barking.

Sometimes he watches the news. I don't know what interests him, but he will just stare at the news anchor for a few minutes and then loose interest.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Bailey likes things with animals mainly, but he also loves Spongebob Squarepants, tennis and cricket. 

He gets worried if someone on tv is upset, particularly if its a baby crying. He goes up to the tv, cries, then looks at me, cries again as if he wants me to do something about it! lol.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sadie used to love to watch Animal Hospital we used to sit in bed to watch it and Sadie would be on the bed watching it was funny to watch her head going from side to side and if they had puppies on there and they used to cry Sadie used to get quite upset.
So far all Daisy and Charlie do is howl if its a dog or animal making a noise.

Maggie


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

Saskja watches only when animals are on the screen but she checks out the back of the TV once they're gone lol :doh: i guess she's not that smart :


----------



## OtG (Dec 30, 2007)

Yep! My partner snapped this photo the other day actually, he was having a great time watching some kids show. (He then got so excited he had an accident but that's another story...)


----------



## memechrissie (Jan 10, 2008)

Bailey has this thing where he has to lay on my lap on the sofa watching dog borstal for the whole hour its on!! Seriously he won't budge for the whole hour


----------

